# My Reds



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Well here are my Reds had them since they were the size of a dime :nod:


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

There about 4-5 1/2 inches now.

-Had them since October


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

An Absolute beauty!!














your rhom are what u call em "flawless" nice set up too.. Once again nice looking super reds


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

fliptasciouz said:


> An Absolute beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh crap i think i said rhom i usually seen alot of rhoms in this site i meant your reds. Add some caribes and pirayas or terns that will spice up ur tank and your shoal


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow they are looking nice and chubby. Always fun watching them grow from lil guys.


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Beautiful shoal super-reds


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

They look great and well taken care of.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Wow.
Even with the Flach on there Redness shows through


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Now they have some RED colouring to them








Nice healthy looking p's you got there


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks guys apperciate your commnets


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Heey fisherman!!!
Beautiful fishes


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

very nice


----------



## mom (Feb 16, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> Well here are my Reds had them since they were the size of a dime :nod:
> [snapback]903572[/snapback]​


SWEET!!!


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

nice reds man


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Those are really nice Reds...continue the good work


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

your reds are sweet, are they super reds or tank breed, the red on them looks so good.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

they have some cool eyes.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

esxcellent.how the f*** do you get the water so clear ?


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

nice looking P's


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice reds you have


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks guys there tank bred.


----------

